# Ocean Star abt 1910



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Has anyone an Olsens for 1910-20 and could look up Ocean Star for me? Probably Kent based . Cheers Pete


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

hi 
1914 there's an Ocean Star 
Off No 125837
BF 960
29nt 25 Hp 
built 1907 in Montrose
Owner W.Cowie, Buckie & Others

cheers


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

same in 1912 as well


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

OCEAN STAR above was a steam drifter built by The Montrose Shipbuilding Co Ltd, Montrose, 92g 29n 84.7 x 18.7 x 8.5 feet, triple 25nhp. At the time of her loss, mined off the Nab on 26 Sep 1917, she was still owned by William Cowie, 33 Gordon Street, Buckie & others, as (BF960). She does not appear to be your vessel Pete, but... there is a vessel in the Sail section of the 1910MNL.

OCEAN STAR (84013), 44tons, Ketch, built Ramsgate 1884, owned in 1910 by Herbert Meakins Smith, 1 Farley Place, Ramsgate (Thomas R. Tucker, "Waltham", Southwood Road, Ramsgate, manager). Any good?
Gil.


----------

